# Hooking Up Older home theater System to Flat Screen



## Miercaky (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a Regent Home Theater System that's probably 6 or 7 years old and doesn't have an hdmi hookup on it. I have a newer flat screen tv. Is there a way to it hook up the surround sound while watching HD or regular tv? I can hook the home theater system up to the dvd player (it's not blu ray) and it will work. But what about hooking it up to the flat screen? Are there special cables I need, maybe?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Does your Regent HTS have its own amp and, if so, what audio inputs does it have? How does it connect to your DVD player?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I would think you would go from your television with audio out into your home theater system. Does your TV have a component out? What about an optical audio? 

I'm not sure about this, but I believe you can run RCA from the TV to the surround sound system, and it will process it as 5.1/ 7.1. Don't know about that one, though.


----------

